# Amelie Barr 04/01/09



## Blah11

Went into labour very unexpectantly on Sunday morning at 00.30 with my waters breaking after having had a bath of neroli, jasmine and clary sage and rubbng some cclary sage mixed with oil onto my bump! Had to call OH back from Tesco and then phoned triage at the hosp who said I should come in, get checked over and then will probably be sent home since I wasn't contracting.

Made our way to the hosp (with no bags LOL) and sat in triage until I was seen at 3am and by which time I was having definate contractions. Got hooked up to the CTG but it wasn't registering my contractions which peed me off a little. My blood pressure went sky high so I was given a drug to attempt to bring it down and bloods taken to check for preeclampsia.
Next the doc came in to do an internal to check my waters were defo gone and they could see lots of dark hair when they inserted the speculum.. I was 2-3cm dilated!

They said I was staying in and moved me to a room in triage to get some sleep. I called my mum at this point (5am) and told her not to go to work as baby is coming and to bring my bags. At about 6.30am I was sick everywhere cos of the pain and got started on the gas n air. Mum arrived at 8am and I had another internal. I was 5cm dilated so they called labour suite to get me a bed asap. At 10am my OH went home to get a couple hours sleep as he was exhausted having been up 27hours.

About 11am I was taken up and by then I was weepy and very tired and needed more pain relief. Took them 40mins to get me a diamorphine injection :hissy: but I was then able to snooze during contractions.

At 2.30pm I made my mum call OH back ASAP as I felt like I needed to push. Called the MW in and she told me to listen to my body and if I needed to push I could do as I was fully dilated. Stefan got there just in time as I only pushed for 27mins and little Amelie popped into the world at 15.17 weighing a teeny 6lb4oz.

She's beautful and I'm still in awe that I created something so perfect.

https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r5/aryandeity/DSC00061.jpghttps://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r5/aryandeity/fctyvu.jpghttps://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r5/aryandeity/DSC00060.jpg


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congrats, she's gorgeous! love her hair :) xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

awwwww,congratulations. great birth story too. 

shes so gorgeous!! love the name x


----------



## ~KACI~

She's gorgeous congratulations x


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations hun :hugs:

Look at all of that hair, so cute :cloud9:


----------



## massacubano

congrats :pink:

:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## aurora32

Awww what a little cutie, and all that hair........gz



:hug:


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## naiyasg

congratulations, she's gorgeous!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations she so pretty! x


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!! xx


----------



## jms895

Ah she is so beautiful x


----------



## DolceBella

Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats hun x x


----------



## baby D

well done sweetie - she is beautiful! xx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulations on your Beautiful Baby Girl!! :pink: She's Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ell.Bishh

congrats shes just gorgeous and i lovee her hair, theres so much of it!
xx


----------



## helen1234

awwwww congratulations.

one min you were online typing away lol the next you were gone waters broke and off to hosp taking my labour dust with you:rofl::rofl:

she's beautiful 
well done you
xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations shes gorgeous :) Well done xx


----------



## carmen

It was a very quick start ... we were just discussing the false labour pains and there you went.

Big Congrats :happydance:


----------



## BlackBerry25

OMG I almost cried looking at her, she is so beautiful :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

She is adorable-many congratulations!! x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Oooohhhh so sweet! Congrats honey!!! :hugs:


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwwwww Congrats :) She is just beautiful .


----------



## Blah11

carmen said:


> It was a very quick start ... we were just discussing the false labour pains and there you went.
> 
> Big Congrats :happydance:

I know! I was literally typing a response to Helens thread when they went :rofl:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratualtions what gorgeous hair! xx


----------



## baboo

shes absolutley beautiful! Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Drazic<3

shes georgous, and amazing hair!
congratulations
x


----------



## jillypoop

She is absolutely stunning!! Wow! You must be so proud!! Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww look at all that hair. She is a stunner hunni, really gorgeous. You did so well hun
Congratulations
xx


----------



## Naya69

congrats :happydance:shes so cute i love the spikey hair on that last pic she looks adorable i would love a little girl now :hug:


----------



## bump#3

congrats!!!


----------



## faye38

what a little sweet pea so cutie:hug:


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Beth_18

congratssss


----------



## clairebear

congrats x


----------



## mrscookie

congrats blah! :D she is a little princess, i love the hair!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danni2609

Congratulations shes lovely!!


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats! she is lovelly
x


----------



## Frankie

what a beauty xx


----------



## tasha41

What a sweetheart:) She's beautiful!


----------



## pippam116

awww how gorgeous is she! many congratulations! x x x


----------



## bunchy27

What fantastic pics - all the best


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations....she is adorable


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## missjacey44

What a gorgeous lil girl! Congratulations! x


----------



## passengerrach

shes absolutely beautifull babe congrats


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats hun! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Amelie is a sweetheart! Beautiful!:hug:


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, she's gorgeous x


----------



## LittleBee

Congrats!!! She's soo cute!!


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations!!! She is perfect and great hair xxx


----------



## Michelle100

Amelie is beautiful! Great job and huge congratulations!!


----------



## Jem

Ahh she's lovely, congrats!!! x


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Dona

Congratulations, she is beautiful. xx


----------



## Michy

:cloud9:She is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Heidi

So cute! congratulations :)


----------



## elmaxie

Oh she is gorgeous!! Well done you!

Hope your settling into your new mummy role too.

Emma.xx


----------



## ThatGirl

she's beautiful lovely name too x


----------



## VicLl

Congratulations! My daughter is called Amelie, good choice. xxxxx


----------



## alio

awww... her hair rocks!!! congrats. x


----------



## happygolucky

aww sorry for delay but congratulations.Glad all went well and she is gorgeous:0)


----------



## navarababe

congrats hun


----------



## lolly101

Aww hun shes lovely!!! Very well done!!!:hug:


----------

